# Considering JD X350-48 and Cub Cadet XT2 SLX50



## jeff bade (Oct 26, 2020)

hi folks,
i've looked around this forum and some others but have not found the decision indicator i'm looking for. my dilemma:

both mowers will have kawasaki engines in them, with slight differences
both mowers have K46 drives
both have 3 blades
CC = fabricated deck and JD = stamped deck
i'm a typical 1-2 acre homeowner with some woods for which i'll occasionally be:

pulling 10 ft3 wagon with split wood
pulling a cyclone rake for leaf pickup
bump into a small stump of 1" sassafrass to 4" locust that i didn't cut low enough
both machines match up pretty closely with the things i'm thinking are important, but i can't figure out why one is $800-$1000 more than the other. is it simply name and paint as some have described or is there something else? i'd certainly appreciate objective input from the membership. after 30 years of buying used and big box, i'd like to make my first dealer purchase to be a well-thought out one.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The good thing about buying from a Dealer is that you can go for a test ride. Go spend some time in the seat of each one to help make up your mind.

Don't know when you're planning to buy, but the best time is December. Ever been in a lawn mower shop at Christmas time? Neither has anybody else..... 

What ever you decide, that Dealer is still floor planning anything that is a 2020 "left over". He's going to be making his 2021 season order in early January. If he has 2020's still on floor plan, that's one less new machine he can order...... He'll deal to get it off the books


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought from a dealer after driving three different models and ended up with the yellow one. So far very happy but with only 45 hours on it.


----------



## jeff bade (Oct 26, 2020)

thank you Bob and mrfred. appreciate the support. my problem is that the dealers have no mowers in stock, in my area. three different CC and the big JD dealer are empty and waiting for the factories to open their 2021 ordering. so was hoping for some input here.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Where you located?


----------



## jeff bade (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Bob. Macungie , pa. Near allentown


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a 120 hour 2017 XT2 about and hour North of you up next to Wilkes-Barre. I'll bet they'll deal on the price this time of the year

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/194851493/2017-cub-cadet-xt2-lx50


----------



## jeff bade (Oct 26, 2020)

thank you, Bob. might take a drive up there this weekend. will call first.

B4 i call them, just realized that CC uses tuff torq K46 and JD uses Kanzaki K46. i did not notice the difference at first. it appears they are separate companies. pros and cons?


----------



## jeff bade (Oct 26, 2020)

never mind. just found tuff torq as a group company of kanzaki. guessing the K46 is the same for both.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

They appear to be fishing on the price at the moment. New 2020's with a 25HP engine are going for around $2,900 at this time of year. The good news is that the mowing season is pretty much over up your way and they know they're probably going to be staring at it taking up floor space until next April, but they're still going to have light bills due between now and then


----------

